# Hand peeling northern white cedar.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Just picked these up today. 
Northern white cedar logs for future furniture. 
I'm commissioned to build a phone table. 
Haven't started yet. Still working on the design with customer. 










8' long with bark. 









I was only able to peel half of them. 
Peeling them by hand. 









Here's my little guy (timber) feels he needs to do some to. Lol.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Draw knife? I've been known to use mine to peel cedar bark and its pretty effective. I have a fair sized stack of it out back, ought to make something with it one of these days.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Horatio said:


> Draw knife? I've been known to use mine to peel cedar bark and its pretty effective. I have a fair sized stack of it out back, ought to make something with it one of these days.


I have a couple draw knives, but I'm going for the hand peeled look. Lots of character with this white cedar. It peels pretty easy by hand.


----------

